# Neues Teichvorhaben



## Kappe (28. Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen....
zuerst möchte ich mich vorstellen, mein Name ist Karsten, bin 31 Jahre Alt und habe letztes Jahr ein kleines Haus gebaut. jetzt ist langsam die Aussenanlage hinterm Haus dran und ich möchte bzw. werde mir einen gemauerten Hochteich an den Hang bauen (Ich hoffe das Bild ist hochgeladen und Aussagekräftig).
Also wie man im bild sieht möchte ich zur Terasse hin eine Mauer aus Schalungssteinen Bauen (Schwarzer Balken). die Maße von rechts nach links: 3m-1,5m-2m-1,5m-2,5m, die Mauer soll ca 90cm hoch werden, damit man auch noch gut auf den Teich gucken kann. Der Hang nach oben wird ähnlich wie dargestellt mit 3 Gabionen über Eck abgefangen damit der Hang nicht zu steil wird. Unten am Grund wird auch noch tiefer geschachtet damit es mehr Volumen gibt, zur weiteren Ufergestaltung nach hinten kann ich noch nicht ganz viel sagen, da ich das erst abschätzen kann, wenn die Gabionen stehen.
Ok zum Grundaufbau ist eigentlich genug gesagt.
Filtern möchte ich gerne in Schwerkraft. der Lila bereich soll ein 3 Kammer System darstellen welchen ich mit 3x 200l Regentonnen und luftheber realisieren will, als zulauf ist ein BA und ein Skimmer angedacht welche mit DN110 verrohrt werden sollen.
Soweit zur Theorie... habe auch schon viel gelesen, aber irgendwie weiß ich nicht genau wie ich den Filter genau aufbauen soll? wäre also für tipps oder links sehr sehr Dankbar.
PS: Fischbesatz ja, aber keine Koi und keine Vermehrungsexperten...
Gruss
Karsten


----------



## Kappe (9. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Neues Teichvorhaben*

Hallo zusammen...
wir waren ein wenig tätig  wie man auf dem einen Bild sieht haben wir etwas geschachtet.
Das Bild mit den Farben soll die Zoneneinteilung darstellen! recht die Tiefzone mit ca 2x3 und 2m tief dann eine kleine ecke mit 1,2m und noch eine kleine ecke mit ca 60cm hinter dem eigentlichen teich soll ein Filtergraben/Pflanzgraben hergehen mit ca 0,5x0,5x8m. Rechts neben dem Teich sollen ja die Filterkammern hin. Dazu eine Frage, soll ich aus dem Filter per Luftheber in der Pflanzgraben pumpen und dann an der Linken Seite einen Überlauf machen das das Wasser in den Teich zurück kann, oder den Pflanzfilter auch in Schwerkraft und auf der linken Seite ne Kammer mit Luftheber und dann in den Teich!!??
Natürlich muss aus den Filterboxen ein Bypass für Winterbetrieb der Direkt in den Teich geht, da ich da ja dann nicht in den Pflanzgraben gehen kann wegen Eis.
Wäre um nen Ratschlag dankbar.
Gruss Karsten


----------



## Zacky (9. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Neues Teichvorhaben*

Hallo Karsten.

Scheint ja alles schon gut durchdacht zu sein und deine Frage zum Luftheber sei leicht beantwortet...baue den Luftheber hinter die Regentonnen und fördere das Wasser von dort aus in den Pflanzenfilter und lass es hinten überlaufen. Einen Bypass würde ich mit einer kleinen Energiesparpumpe realisieren, welche in etwa 1 m Tiefe das Wasser wieder einströmen lässt. Den Bypass für den Winter braucht man eigentlich nur, wenn Du den Filter durchlaufen lassen willst. Ein Durchlaufen ist kein Muss, sondern es bietet sich eigentlich meist an, wenn Koi oder ganz empfinldiche Fische im Teich sind. Ansonsten einen Luftsprudler für den Winter und abdecken wäre gut.

Da du einen Hochteich baust, würde ich dringend empfehlen, diesen auch gleich von außen zu dämmen.

Baue den Luftheber nach Möglichkeit gleich in 160er Rohr und verbinde alle Tonnen möglcihst auch mit 2 x 110er Rohr...so bekommst Du wahrscheinlich am ehesten den nötigen Durchfluss, damit BA und Skimmer ziehen.

Bin gespannt wie es weiter geht...


----------



## Vera44 (9. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Neues Teichvorhaben*

Hallo Rico!

Den Luftheber habe ich ja kennen gelernt. Ist ja ne tolle Sache. Aber macht es nicht mehr Sinn wenn das Wasser langsamer durch den Pflanzenfilter läuft, damit dieser auch ordentlich seine Arbeit tun kann??? Ich habe mittlerweile gesplittet. Den Pfanzenfilter durchflute ich mit meinen alten __ Filtersystem, vom ersten Teich. Einen Kammerfilter, nicht groß, ne Pumpe 4500l, und das Wasser ist glasklar im Pflanzenfilter. Die große Pumpe läuft  über die UVC und die Filtertonnen.
Was meinst Du dazu?


----------



## Zacky (9. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Neues Teichvorhaben*

Hallo Vera.

Ja klar, könnte man den Auslauf auch splitten...da hast Du sicherlich recht...aber ich bin immernoch der skeptischen Meinung, dass so ein Luftheber nicht die hoch angepriesenen Durchflussraten bringt, wie immer geschrieben wird. Es hängt ja auch viel von der Luft-Pumpenleistung ab. Auch schafft ein 110er Rohr in Schwerkraft optimalerweise auch nur 12.000 l und dann soll es beim Luftheber auf einmal deutlich mehr fördern!? :? Kann ich mir so nicht vorstellen, da auch die Luft ihren Platz im Rohr einnimmt. 

Ich habe ja nun nicht unbedingt diesen Pflanzenfilter wie ihn alle anderen immer so sehen, ich habe die kies-durchströmte Version mit Pflanzen oben drauf und speise diesen Bereich auch mit einer 15.000er Pumpe und habe auch glasklares Wasser.

Von daher kann ich nicht sagen, ob es besser wäre den Pflanzenbereich langsamer zu durchströmen, da doch eigentlich die Wasseraufbereitung und Reinigung zu 90% im Biofilter (Helix,Matten etc.) erledigt wird.

Aber er könnte ja auch mit einer guten leistungsfähigen Lüfterpumpe einfach zwei 110er Luftheber betreiben und dann eine Leitung in den Pflanzenfilter und die andere direkt in den Teich schicken und eine Kreisströmung antreiben.

PS: Ich hatte nämlich heute mal wieder in meiner IH umgebaut und eine 4000er Teichpumpe, statt meines Lufthebers angeschlossen und die Wassermenge der Pumpe war deutlich mehr, was ich am Sog im Vorfilter gut erkennen konnte. Also scheint mein Mini-Lufheber 110/63 mit 3600 l/h Luftpumpe etwas weniger zu fördern. Klar sieht es auch wieder anders aus, wenn der Luftheber tatsächlich eine Tiefe von 1,50m - 2,00m hat.

Ich teste auch immer wieder alles mögliche mit Lufthebern und Co.


----------



## Kappe (9. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Neues Teichvorhaben*

Hallo Zacky... Ja das mit dem im Winter durchlaufen wegen Koi kommt vielleicht dann doch zum tragen, eigentlich war der Teich auch nicht so groß geplant, daher auch im Anfangspost keine Koi genannt! Aber aufgrund diverser Planänderungen wird's jetzt doch etwas größer  denke es werden zw 16 und 18tsd Liter


----------



## Kappe (11. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Neues Teichvorhaben*

So... gestern wurde mal wieder ein wenig getan ) mal ein paar Fotos aus unserer "Kiesgrube" (300-600er Körnung)
man kann auf den Bildern auch die 3 Zonen und den Bereich des Filter/Pflanzgrabens gut erkennen !!! rechts am Teich neben der Gabione wird eine kleine Kammer gemauert wo die Pump bzw Luftheber rein sollen.
Gruss
Karsten


----------



## Carlo (11. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Neues Teichvorhaben*

Hallo Karsten,

du hast aber grobe "Kieselsteinchen"

Vorteil:
Die Schubkarre ist gleich voll.

Gruß
Carlo


----------



## karlethecat (11. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Neues Teichvorhaben*

Hallo Karsten, 

ich habe auch drei Mal gebaut (bzw. bin dabei), daher mein Tipp: Plane und baue für einen Koi-Teich. 
Volumen ist immer gut, die Technik kann auch noch viel später kommen (wenn die entsprechenden Fische gewollt sind). Lieber einen BA zu viel als zu wenig, und lieber den Filterraum zu groß als zu klein. Verjüngen kannst du die Rohre immer, vergrößern nicht mehr. 

Nur so als Ratschlag.


----------



## karlethecat (11. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Neues Teichvorhaben*



Zacky schrieb:


> Von daher kann ich nicht sagen, ob es besser wäre den Pflanzenbereich langsamer zu durchströmen, da doch eigentlich die Wasseraufbereitung und Reinigung zu 90% im Biofilter (Helix,Matten etc.) erledigt wird.



Da wurde ich von einigen Leuten in der letzten Woche eines Besseren belehrt. 
Keine Ahnung ob das OK ist (der Link), aber schau' mal hier: http://www.koi.lu/Public/koilu/Bodenfilter.pdf 
Ich hab's jedenfalls so realisiert.


----------



## Kappe (11. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Neues Teichvorhaben*

Hallo Marc,
Danke für den Link mit dem Bodenfilter, sehr gut  
Planung für Koiteich... Ja es wird zu 99% darauf aus laufen, leider sind die Aussenmaße fix und was die Tiefe angeht muss ich mal sehen, tiefzone kann evtl noch was gehen, aber Zone 2 und 3 sind wohl fix, da dort auf der jetzigen ebene keine "Kiesel" sondern die großen Brüder namens "Felsen" kommen :? Desweiteren geht auch noch Volumen verloren, da ich den Teich quasi als Hangabstützung nehme und da noch viel Beton in den Bodenplatten Verbaut wird :-(.
Weiter bin ich immerhin am Überlegen wie ich den normalen Filter aufbaue, wollte ja drei Regentonnen rechts neben die Mauer stellen, da ich jetzt neben der Gabione ja eine Pumpenkammer baue, kann ich die drei Tonnen komplett für Filterung nehmen, Tonne 2 und 3 hatte ich an __ Hel-X gedacht und jetzt bin ich am verzweifeln wie ich in Tonne 1 die Vorabscheidung einbaue:-( hab leider keinen richtigen Plan, zumal das ganze ja auch nicht in Stündliche oder Tägliche Reinigungsorgien ausarten soll und ich ehrlich gesagt auch keine Tausende von Euros für irgendwelche Trommelfilter etc Ausgeben mag. Auch soll das ganze natürlich Energietechnisch gesehen keine Hunderte Euros im Monat an Strom kosten :-(  
Naja vielleicht kommen ja noch ein paar Tipps oder ich finde noch was schönes.
Gruss
Karsten


----------



## Kappe (12. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Neues Teichvorhaben*

Hallo zusammen, nach Marc seiner Anmerkung mit Bau es als Koiteich, war heute rein zufällig nochmal ein Bagger in der Nachbarschaft und hat kurzerhand aus der mittleren Zone noch weitere Tiefzone und es wird noch ein zweiter BA eingebaut. 
Die Kammer für den Luftheber ist auch bis auf Tiefzonenniveau runtergeschachtet, sodass man schon ca 1,5-1,7m DN160er Rohr verwenden kann.
So jetzt muss die ganze Erde noch beim Nachbarn aufs Grundstück (das eine Bild zeigt den Bisherigen Aushub) gebracht werden und dann gehts am WE ans Bodenplatte giessen.
Danke für die Infos
Gruss
Karsten


----------



## Zacky (12. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Neues Teichvorhaben*

Die einzige günstigere Vorfilterung wäre jetzt nur noch die Siebpatrone, welche aber eine zusätzliche Spülpumpe benötigt. Hier wäre der Reinigungsaufwand aber ggf. auch mal täglich nötig...je nach Jahreszeit und Wetterbedingungen. Die könntest Du dann in die erste Kammer einbauen und dann am Ende den Luftheber betreiben.


----------



## Kappe (17. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Neues Teichvorhaben*

So... heute gibts mal wieder was neues, wir haben die Bodenplatte gegossen leider ist der zweite BA nicht zeitig gekommen sodass wir ihn noch nachträglich einbauen müssen.
Jetzt hab ich noch mal eine frage in die Runde... ich hab ja vor nen Bodenfilter hinter den Teich zu setzten, leider ist die Breite des Teiches mit den Schalungssteinen hinterher nur ca 1,8m deswegen bin ich am überlegen ob ich den Bereich des Bodenfilters direkt mit zum Teich nehme um dann eine Wasseroberfläche von 2,5m in "Tiefe" zu haben.
Also Frage... Bodenfilter oder Grössere Teichoberfläche ???

Danke für die Antworten


----------



## Kappe (24. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Neues Teichvorhaben*

So...kurzer Statusbericht.... die ersten Reihen Schalsteine stehen  langsam gehts vorran !
Möchte nochmal die Allgemeinheit bitten zu meiner Frage im verherigen Post stellung zu nehmen. Pro Filtergraben oder Pro mehr Wasseroberfläche(natürlich dann als Pflanzbereich)


----------



## karlethecat (25. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Neues Teichvorhaben*

Hm, les' dir nochmals genau durch was der Bodenfilter macht. 
Jetzt musst du entscheiden was dir wichtiger ist - zeichne doch mal in deinem Foto ein wo was hin soll ...


----------



## Kappe (1. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Neues Teichvorhaben*

So... kleines Update !!! jetzt kann man schon ein bissl mehr erkennen !!! die hintere Wand ist fertig und jetzt muss nur noch die vordere Wand fertiggestellt werden. Es wird auch keinen separaten Pflanzenfilter geben, sondern auf der hinteren und der linken ebene wird kies aufgeschüttet und dann bepflanzt.
Für anregungen bin ich immer offen.


----------

